# The Millenium Falcon (Star Wars) vs. USS Enterprise-E (Star Trek)



## shrike2003 (Oct 5, 2007)

Through an unexplained phenomonae, the _Millenium Falcon_ happens to appear right in the midst of the _Enterprise-E_'s path. Somehow, a battle ensued. Who would win?


Ship Info:   


USS Enterprise  NCC-1701-E     The Dallas Morning News

Millenium Falcon   


Battle conditions:


Battlefield: 700,000KM from Deep Space 9

Starting Points: 175000km from each other

Bloodlust: Yes

Ship Commanders: Lando for the _Falcon_, Riker for the _Enterprise_
Finish: Whichever ship commander surrenders first or repels boarders, if it occurs

Prep-Time: None

Resources & Equipment: The  _Enterprise_ is carrying 25 Starfleet security personnel for boarding. The _Falcon_ is carrying 25 Rebel soldiers to repel boarders, and to board other ships

Knowledge of Opponent(s): No knowledge of each other

Handicap: The _Falcon_'s shields can be breached by transporters....IF the Federation's flagship can overpower the smuggler supreme ship. Also, the _Enterprise CANNOT self-destruct but CAN use quantum torpedoes_ Also, the _Falcon_is equipped with six of the seismic charges thet Jango Fett used in _Attack of the Clones_.

Notes: Both ships are reduced to impulse power.


Well.............do what we all do best in the OBD: Have fun!


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 6, 2007)

The Enterprise-E quickly picks off the weapons, shields and engines. Then it beams 200 Starfleet security personnel and overwhelms the Rebel soldiers and takes the ship.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 6, 2007)

Seriously? Even the original Enterprise > the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

concussion missle... or proton torpedo........


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2007)

The concussion missles on the falcon have more power behind them than the Enterprise has. That said, they only have 8 of them plus 2 point deffense guns that are powerful as the enterprise phasors. But in all seriousness, if you beam 200 or so people onboard the Falcon the fight is over.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 6, 2007)

Lando seals the cockpit and depressurizes the rest of the Falcon.

He then wears down the Enterprise-E until it surrenders.  Since it's shields can withstand repeated Turbolaser strikes.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 6, 2007)

Wesley said:


> He then wears down the Enterprise-E until it surrenders.  Since it's shields can withstand repeated Turbolaser strikes.



Four TIE fighters can shake the hell out of the MF. The fact that Han bothered to man the turrets and leave the cockpit when said fighters were attacking very strongly suggests that they had a chance of destroying or at least damaging the Falcon. And starfighter guns are rated in the low kilotons per shot. 

The Enterprise is winning this. Definitely.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Oct 6, 2007)

Estrecca said:


> Four TIE fighters can shake the hell out of the MF. The fact that Han bothered to man the turrets and leave the cockpit when said fighters were attacking very strongly suggests that they had a chance of destroying or at least damaging the Falcon. And starfighter guns are rated in the low kilotons per shot.


But on another occasion it took a hit from an ISD and survived.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

200 people wouldn't fit on the Falcon, much less get past ray and particle shielding.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 6, 2007)

WF, you didn't pay attention to the OP, he made it so that they could use the transporter to get past the particle and ray sheilding, which is the only reason why they out right win this time.


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

200 people still wouldn't fit on the Falcon.


----------



## Estrecca (Oct 6, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> But on another occasion it took a hit from an ISD and survived.



From one of the light guns. With direct orders from Darth "Force Choke" Vader to capture the passengers of that ship alive. It is entirely possible that the Alliance upgraded the Falcon after Solo joined the cause, however.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> 200 people wouldn't fit on the Falcon.......



Made another change. Question...who would be better in a firefight, Starfleet Security or Rebel troops.........................


----------



## Fang (Oct 6, 2007)

200 people won't fit on the ship with something like fifty already in the Falcon. Secondly, you think that guys who wear fruity space pajamas and have no infantry training or specalist and rebel gurellia fighters...who do you think is going to win?

Rebel Troopers >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Federation Jammie clad dolts.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 6, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Do you REALLY think that guys who wear fruity space pajamas and have no infantry training or specalist and rebel gurellia fighters...who do you think is going to win?





Indeed.  Quite indeed.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 6, 2007)

if they tele on chewbacca rips there arms off and beats them with them


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 6, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> if they tele on chewbacca rips there arms off and beats them with them



Unless the secpersonnel set phasers to "Maximum stun"..............wonder if that would work on Chewbacca


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2007)

If Chewbacca was blood lusted it wouldn't work.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 7, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Rebel Troopers >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Federation Jammie clad dolts.



When those Federation Jammie clad dolts point their weapons at enemy combatants without cover, they've consistently managed to hit their targets. With is more than I can say for 95% of the SW people.



> If Chewbacca was blood lusted it wouldn't work.



So? If the Feds are lusted they vaporize Chewie, which would be a fitting end for him, actually.


*Spoiler*: __ 



THEY DROPPED A FUCKING MOON!!!


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> When those Federation Jammie-clad dolts point their weapons at enemy combatants without cover, they've consistently managed to hit their targets. With is more than I can say for 95% of the SW people.



Sad........yet true (much of the time)


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> if they tele on chewbacca rips there arms off and beats them with them



Indeed, that can happen


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, but usually Federation-Jammies are firing at point blank range in strait coridors or at targets only 20 yards away. My visision is close to 20/300 and I can hit targets that are out in the open too without visual aid. No big deal.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 7, 2007)

Enterprise beams the entire crew of the falcon into space.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 7, 2007)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, but usually Federation-Jammies are firing at point blank range in strait coridors or at targets only 20 yards away. My visision is close to 20/300 and I can hit targets that are out in the open too without visual aid. No big deal.



Two words:

Tantive IV.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Two words:
> 
> Tantive IV.





Bloody hell.....I forgot all about that


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 8, 2007)

shrike2003 said:


> Bloody hell.....I forgot all about that



And don't you forget it...

ST ground forces: completely lacking in heavy equipment and wear useless uniforms, but they've got eyes.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2007)

Except that the Falcon is faster then the Enterprise by a good deal.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dark Ascendant said:


> And don't you forget it...
> 
> ST ground forces: completely lacking in heavy equipment and wear useless uniforms, but they've got eyes.



I have worn some useless uniforms in my military career....but Starfleet uniforms of that era=MASSIVE FAIL

Though...I DO like the uniforms of _Star trek II-Undiscovered Country_...when Starfleet was a real military LOL


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Except that the Falcon is faster then the Enterprise by a good deal.



Why don't you actually post something substantial on that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 8, 2007)

It would probably help if you knew anything about Star Wars tech.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 8, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Enterprise beams the entire crew of the falcon into space.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Oct 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> It would probably help if you knew anything about Star Wars tech.



It would probably help if you showed you knew anything about Star Wars tech instead of blabbing around about it.

Otherwise, the Enterprise _is_ faster than the Millenium Falcon.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 9, 2007)

Since the Falcon could take hits from a Star Destroyer bent on capturing it, perhaps it could stand against the Enterprise for a while.  But in no way are its weapons heavier than the Enterprise's (Especially with quantum torpedoes, but they've been banned).   The Enterprise is a lot bigger than the Falcon, with more crew and more weapon emplacements.

Ways for the Enterprise to beat the Falcon-

-Torpedoes blow it to hell

-360 degree phasers drain its shields

-Even if they miss a tractor beam can hold that small ship in place (worked for the Death Star)

-Federation security outgun Rebel troopers

-If the Riker is _really_ desperate, he transports the warp core into or right beside the Falcon, set to overload.


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> (Especially with quantum torpedoes, but they've been banned)....



Quantum torpedoes are no longer banned, but remember the Falcon has the seismic charges, which may be more powerful. That evens thing out a bit, I feel.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 9, 2007)

When did the Falcon use seismic charges?


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 9, 2007)

Bender Ninja said:


> When did the Falcon use seismic charges?



It didn't. I am authorizing their use in this fight.


----------

